# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Application demandant une autorisation

## VLDG

Bonjour,

j'ai un application qui demande a chaque fois que je lance une autorisation. Comment faire pour ne plus avoir ce truc ?
J'aimerai si possible viter de dsactiver UAC (enfin je crois que c'est a le problme...)

Merci

----------

